# Spyware Case Finally Closed for Teacher Julie Amero



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Amero will pay a US*$100 charge and have her Connecticut teaching credentials revoked*, said Sunbelt Software CEO Alex Eckelberry, who led the team of computer investigators that analyzed the school's computer and *concluded that* *Amero was innocent*."
http://www.pcworld.com/article/154366/spyware_case_finally_closed_for_teacher_julie_amero.html

Nice to be charged, isn't it? 

So now what happens to the person/s who were really responsible?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I read the link but I still don't understand ... if Amero is innocent why are her teaching credentials being revoked?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

1002richards said:


> I read the link but I still don't understand ... if Amero is innocent why are her teaching credentials being revoked?


Fined as well.
I don't understand it either. I think this is an older article(after going back and reading again).
But was anyone else held accountable?

I think she was just relieved to be able to put it behind her.

Seems to me there are a lot of cases where someones' life is turned into a living hell, found innocent, then there is never anyone else held accountable.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The deal in the plea was a sham by the prosecution whom didn't understand the case or the evidence and whose computer forensics experts were incompetent. A raw deal for innocence let alone Julie Amero - a black eye for Connecticut, as the prosecutors are living back in the dark ages in ignorance, and that coupled with the very lack of security software administration at the school - which was responsible for putting an infected computer in a classroom was never considered as the cause in the first place.

The case should be appealed to exonerated Julie Amero.

-- Tom


----------

